# Penn squall???????????



## PJIII

PENN SQUALL SQL16VS LEVER DRAG 2 SPEED  Does anyone have this real and if so how do you like it?


----------



## hjorgan

Just got 2 from Chris V. Love em. Whipped arse on some big AJs and hope to tune up some tuna soon!


----------



## PJIII

Do you have the 16vs if so what do you have it spooled with?


----------



## hjorgan

Penn Squall 60LDs with 80 lb mono topshot and hollow core braid. I think. Haven't had a big enough fish on to get past the mono yet.


----------



## Chris V

I like the 16VS but bear in mind it is a light tackle reel designed for modest drag settings and light line Billfishing and such


----------



## PJIII

Chris what about the 30vsh?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

Got my 50VSW from Chris during their big sale last month- for hi speed wahoo trolling and big sharks..... Brand new so I can't give a review yet, but I'm going to see if I can tear it up this season.


----------



## Chris V

I own a set of 30VSWs. Very smooth, excellent drags. I have mine spooled with 80lb backing, 60lb topshots


----------



## nb&twil

I haven't really tested my 16VS Squalls, but I'm excited to try them this summer. I've been very impressed with the other 2speed Squalls so far.


----------



## PJIII

The 30's seem so big


----------



## Chris V

What are your "goals" with them target wise? The 30s are bigger no doubt, but they'll be _just_ big enough when that 500lb blue hits


----------



## PJIII

Tuna,big AJ's. I guess I thought I could find something small,light weight with a good drag without spending 500-1000$


----------



## Chris V

I think the 60s are what you should look at. Inexpensive, lightweight and should handle what you want to tangle with


----------



## Aqua Therapy

Any updates on these outfits? I recently purchased 4 16vs outfits. I have about 700 yards of line between 65 lbs of braid and top shot. The only decent fish I have landed so far was 70 lb yellowfin. Made very short work of him with the 2 speed. I plan on really testing these out this year with tuna and Marlin. I am confident that these can handle most everything we get into.


----------



## Aqua Therapy

I just can't get over how light and easy to handle these set ups are. Just perfect for stand up fishing.


----------



## Dafhnny

do you have it spooled with?


----------



## Aqua Therapy

Update: Fished for swords this weekend. At 2 AM we hooked something giant on squall 16 vsand fought this animal for almost 2 hrs with 18 lbs of drag. Ended up being a 9-10 ft tiger shark probably around 500 lbs. The reel worked as great with many long runs and changing gears multiple times. These reels are great.


----------



## Yakin_it_up

I think the PENN fathom is a better choice for fishing around structure since it has 30 pounds of useable drag. Comaired to 13-20 depeing and which squall you get


----------



## Seaquility

I really like my Fathom. I think they just came out with a lever drag version of the Fathom as well, but I don't know if it has the same drag capability. It is a light reel that won't tire you out using it all day.


----------



## 301bLLC

The real question here is which is better...the TLD30 or 30 squall?


----------



## bshep12

I know I am late for the party. I have 4 of 60ld, love them so far. Only compliant I have with them is a notso expert fisherman (ie, the kids and the wife) is it real easy to get the line caught in between the spool and the side plate, when they are reeling them in. Its a pain in the butt to get the line back out. So just watch line on the side of the spool


----------



## Yakin_it_up

bshep12 said:


> I know I am late for the party. I have 4 of 60ld, love them so far. Only compliant I have with them is a notso expert fisherman (ie, the kids and the wife) is it real easy to get the line caught in between the spool and the side plate, when they are reeling them in. Its a pain in the butt to get the line back out. So just watch line on the side of the spool


That normally should not happen unless the spools are overfilled.


----------



## Chris V

Yakin_it_up said:


> That normally should not happen unless the spools are overfilled.


I agree


----------



## PJIII

Just picked up 2 50lds from a guy on the hull truth. Look brand new 230$ shipped! Got to get them spooled up and buy 2 more rods.


----------



## Justin618

I just got a 50ld on a short rod in a trade. So far It feels good. Extremely light. 

Working a deal on some tyrnos now


----------

